

Show HN: We've developed a Natural Language API - apetresc
http://dev.maluuba.com

======
pknight
Would be great if this were a library that can be integrated rather than an
api. An api makes things problematic because it provides the kind of
functionality that would break an app if it for some reason isn't working. I
don't see how it can be viable service for anything other than non-
commercial/non-critical projects. Also...no php?

------
zapt02
Example URLs complain about OAuth errors. Don't provide an example if it
doesn't work properly.

~~~
apetresc
They do work, they just need to be authenticated with the apikey parameter --
given the experimental stage it's in, we didn't really want to publish a
publicly-available key =/

Sorry for the inconvenience!

------
ithcy2
Very cool, but I find it strange that all of the example phrases on the demo
page are much longer than recommended by the API docs (<10 words). Why is
this?

~~~
drewch
9 or 10 words is about the average sentence that we receive, it is just a
guideline so that users understand that we aren't going to handle multiple
sentences or paragraphs.

~~~
apetresc
Right; the more important thing is that they all have a single intent.

~~~
ithcy2
I see. Thanks for your responses.

What happens when you encounter phrases with multiple intents? Is it something
you can detect but is difficult to deal with, or is it a best-guess kind of
thing where you attempt to obey the "first intent"? Or something else?

------
tych0
Wow, this is pretty cool! Could you give a few more examples to get a feel for
what kind of results you get (and inputs you can give)?

~~~
apetresc
Take a look at our ruby specs: [https://github.com/Maluuba/napi-
ruby/blob/master/maluuba_nap...](https://github.com/Maluuba/napi-
ruby/blob/master/maluuba_napi/spec/maluuba-napi/interpret_spec.rb) There's
nearly a hundred sample sentences and expected outputs -- and they all pass :)

~~~
drewch
If you prefer other languages, we also got:

Python: [https://github.com/Maluuba/napi-
python/blob/master/tests/tes...](https://github.com/Maluuba/napi-
python/blob/master/tests/test_client.py)

Java: [https://github.com/Maluuba/napi-
java/blob/master/src/test/ja...](https://github.com/Maluuba/napi-
java/blob/master/src/test/java/com/maluuba/napi/client/MaluubaNAPIClientTest.java)

Here is an example of a sentence and response:

>> client.interpret phrase: 'Set up a meeting with Bob tomorrow night at 7 PM
to discuss the TPS reports'

response:

{:entities=> { :daterange=> [{ :start=>"2012-11-15", :end=>"2012-11-16" }],
:title=> ["meeting to discuss the tps reports"], :timerange=> [{
:start=>"12:00:00AM", :end=>"12:00:00AM" }], :contacts=>[{ :name=>"bob" }] },
:action=>:CALENDAR_CREATE_EVENT, :category=>:CALENDAR }

------
SticksandFlicks
NLP requires a lot of computation, how fast does your API run?

~~~
apetresc
It depends on the category, etc., but our own tests indicate about 100ms
latency.

------
webbruce
Dude this is amazing, I want to try it for printavo

~~~
pdat
You've been approved. enjoy!

------
zalew
what are the limits? and I can't see any information about pricing.

~~~
drewch
It's 1000 api calls a day, right now we are in an early phrase and it is free.
If you require more calls we can accomodate more calls based on your needs,
and it would still be at no cost.

